# IPTV im Mediacenter von Vista auch bei XP möglich?



## GiFt-ZwErG (8. Juni 2007)

Hi,

kann mir jemand verraten ob es möglich ist IP-TV, welches für die Einrichtung im Mediacenter von Vista gedacht/beschrieben ist, unter XP zu nutzen?

Es geht um folgende Beschreibung bzw folgenden IP-TV Sender den ich gern auf XP empfangen würde..

http://yavido.de/index_189.htm

Wäre nett wenn wir jemand weiterhelfen könnte 

Byee


----------



## Anfänger92 (8. Juni 2007)

Also bei mir klappt das nich ma bei Vista ... da bezweifel ich das es auf XP geht ... wos doch für Vista is.


----------

